# Allies Fire Missiles at Libya



## Nathan Drake (Mar 20, 2011)

President Obama authorized limited military action against Libya on Saturday, saying Moammar Gadhafi's continued assault on his own people left the U.S. and its international partners with no other choice.

"This is not an outcome the U.S. or any of our partners sought," Obama said from Brazil, where he is starting a five-day visit to Latin America. "We cannot stand idly by when a tyrant tells his people there will be no mercy."

Navy Vice Adm. William E. Gortney, director of the Pentagon's Joint Staff, told reporters that U.S. and British ships launched more than 100 missiles on Libyan air defenses in an effort to lay down protection for a no-fly zone. The missiles targeted Libya's defense system, including "surface-to-air missiles sites, early warning sites and key communication nodes."

Gortney said they hit more than 20 sites along the Mediterranean coastline, but the success of the mission, dubbed Odyssey Dawn, was not immediately clear.

The head of Libya's parliament, Mohammed Abul-Qassim al-Zwai, called the strikes "barbaric" and insisted Libya had kept its promise of a cease-fire.

"This aggression will not weaken us," he said.
[/p]





Source

Gotta wonder what's gonna come of this.


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 20, 2011)

Two thoughts.

1. America is going to fuck Gaddafi up.
2. About fucking time.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 20, 2011)

*sigh* Why do we always have to fuck with people.....I rather have my home not blowed up thank you....

And I live right near the capital too.....ugh 


Well I suppose all tyrants must come down eventually....

If I stop posting here then Americas inability to stay the fuck out of things killed me...

[/Ihatemygovermentrant]


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 20, 2011)

*United States*
Operation Odyssey Dawn
*France*
Operation Harmattan
*United Kingdom*
Operation Ellamy
*Canada*
Operation Mobile


----------



## nintendoom (Mar 20, 2011)

*Great*
Now, The 3rd war will start
thats just Great


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 20, 2011)

Lol we both posted 7 mins a part.


----------



## nintendoom (Mar 20, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Lol we both posted 7 mins a part.


What are you sayiing?!?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 20, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He made a similar thread Here


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 20, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Not you, the op. 

7 minutes later thread.

ninja'd

Well 'bout time we get this under control.


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 20, 2011)

Great. I wonder who's gonna take Libya's side and retaliate against the Allied forces. Someone's likely to.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 20, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> TechnoWorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Threads are now merged.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 20, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, Hugo has a really stable relationship with Gaddafi and he condemned the allied intervention.
Zimbabwe, Syria, Belarus, and Algeria gave military aid to Gaddafi as well.

The scary thing is that Gaddafi could defeat the National Transitional Council. If he does, he can get a shit ton more troops to fight against the allies.


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 20, 2011)

The one thing he can't do is stop the Allies from bombingscratch that, nuking him to kingdom come.

Which, lets face it, could happen.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 20, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> The one thing he can't do is stop the Allies from bombingscratch that, nuking him to kingdom come.
> 
> Which, lets face it, could happen.


We would only ever use Nukes as a last resort.....Besides even if we did we would be violating all kinds of restrictions and laws....


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 20, 2011)

Bombing the army of a tyrannical, insane dictator isn't going to violate any moral laws.

Seriously.


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 20, 2011)

Yay more war, I wonder how long it will last ? ? ?  I wonder what Rummy would have to say about that ? ? ? ? Perhaps "It is unknowable how long that conflict will last. It could last six days, six weeks. I doubt six months."  Oh, sorry, you Repubs out there don't like it when I bring up the Bush years.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 20, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Bombing the army of a tyrannical, insane dictator isn't going to violate any moral laws.
> 
> Seriously.


Maybe not moral laws.....but we're still not allowed to use nukes......human rights and all that jazz....


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 20, 2011)

It's funny, you're bringing up human rights in a thread concerning Libya and Gaddafi.

Oh the irony.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 20, 2011)

The title looks messed up now. It makes it look like somebody bombed the shit out of Libya, the US, Canada, the UK, and France. I feel it worked well the way it was before.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 20, 2011)

I never said I think this scumbag and his pathetic army should be allowed to live....I just said that no matter how diabolical someone is....people will still defend their right to live......why do you think murderers only get a few years here? .....Its because they apparently have a right to live 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No matter how many people you kill....when judgement comes....they will not remember the right to live of all those who fell before you.....only yours


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 20, 2011)

At least you have capital punishment and life terms? (Well okay Australia has a life term but it's not like anyone ever gets it).


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 20, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> At least you have capital punishment and life terms? (Well okay Australia has a life term but it's not like anyone ever gets it).


We never use capital punishment anymore....and life terms are bullshit....we have to pay out the ass to keep those people alive and sometimes we just end up letting them out anyway....


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 20, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Point taken.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 20, 2011)

Maybe this is the start of World War III. I hope it isn't. *gulp*



			
				yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Yay more war, I wonder how long it will last ? ? ?  I wonder what Rummy would have to say about that ? ? ? ? Perhaps "It is unknowable how long that conflict will last. It could last six days, six weeks. I doubt six months."  Oh, sorry, you Repubs out there don't like it when I bring up the Bush years.


Are you serious?! You want war? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I don't want the war to end up in 6 days, 6 weeks, and 6 months. Bad sign.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 20, 2011)

i think a missile attack is too quick. Something like bring the army closer with big numbers would threaten and stop but now i think Libya the oil rich country will turn into Iraq


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 20, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Maybe this is the start of World War III. I hope it isn't. *gulp*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


against US, Canada, UK, and France they don't stand a fucking chance so let them try they will FAIL miserably and they know it that's why they don't have the guts. keep firing them missiles boys


----------



## buffdog (Mar 20, 2011)

iran will back Libya and what they got  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







were are the arabs in the attacks


----------



## Gman 101 (Mar 20, 2011)

People! You DO realise that they are legally allowed to intervene if the country's government is continually abusing its populous, and thus it loses its state sovereignty (i.e. the right to govern its own people). Hence why other countries are allowed to intervene.

I'm apprehensive as to whether this was a smart move. Sure, you might be helping those rebels, but what about the indoctrinated and brainwashed majority in the population? The future ramifications? It's gonna get ugly.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm seeing another war coming about this.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah... This may not end well...


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 20, 2011)

How can this be called a war when one side don't even have the power to fight back?


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Mar 20, 2011)

Khaddaffi was about to win this conflict, but due to UN intervention he is simply cornered. 
He cannot win this conflict when the opposition is assisted by the VS, France and the UK. Any normal person woud have given up the fight and just have surrendered, but Gaddafi is a madman so his decisions are unpredictable. 
I think he's going to do some terrible things before he is defeated; like firing at civil targets, unleashing tons of mustard gas or simply destroy entire rebel-controlled cities. Because he's just not going to give in. He just doesn't want to lose "his" land and power. After roughly 40 years of leadership he is not just going to let the opposition win.
And don't forget that Gaddafi has a giant following and a loyal army unlike the dictators Ben-Ali and Mubarak. Followers of Gaddafi even gathered around airfields and other important strategic points to form a human shield to prevent the UN from bombing those locations. Sick.

But I don't think this is going to escalate to a Third World War. The only countries that openly support Gaddafi are Venezuela and Bolivia. And they they wouldn't dare to oppose against the UN.

A Third World War is only likeable when North Korea is involved. Those people are just bred to hate the VS and everyone who works with them.


----------



## 1234turtles (Mar 20, 2011)

man this is just the start of world war 3  
why do we have to have war


----------



## Berthenk (Mar 20, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> man this is just the start of world war 3
> why do we have to have war


Ask Qadhafi, he's being a bitch about shit.
Seriously though, this needs to end, I'd prefer yesterday to tomorrow.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 20, 2011)

Lube_Skyballer said:
			
		

> Khaddaffi
> 
> 
> 
> ...





On topic: We need to be careful about attacking him though. I don't wish for fuel prices to reach £2 or £3 per litre.


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 20, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> I never said I think this scumbag and his pathetic army should be allowed to live....I just said that no matter how diabolical someone is....people will still defend their right to live......why do you think murderers only get a few years here? .....Its because they apparently have a right to live
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You remind me of a user called Pliskron I used to have regular bouts with. You're a little more reasonable though. Everyone has a right to live. That it what I believe. There are very few people beyond redemption.

This is NOT the start of WWIII guys. This is a UN intervention to limit civilian casualties from Gaddafi's increasingly overzealous war efforts. They're not going to let the conflict spread to other nations or anything that would bring about WWIII. They're mainly enforcing a no-fly zone I believe to protect civilians from air-raids. All the missiles fired so far have been to take out air defences, once that's done I think patrols are going to be used to keep Gaddafi's plains out of the sky. I think there are ground plans as well but I don't know anything about them.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 20, 2011)

i hope no OFWs are still on Libya. 

but this conflict has resulted to many Filipinos there losing jobs and is forced to go home.


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 20, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> How can this be called a war when one side don't even have the power to fight back?


You mean Allies vs. Gadaffi or Gadaffi vs. Rebels? The rebels don't have much power to fight back, though they've gotten better due to recent military defectors. The UN intervention is to prevent the massacre of civilians happening as Gadaffi overuses his clearly superior firepower. Gadaffi definitely has the power to fight back against the UN.


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 20, 2011)

I feel sorry for the people under gaddafis rule, we ain't gonna nuke them they haven't done anything to them. Also no matter how far they go I doubt we'd use nukes, only as deterrents (I *HOPE*)
EDIT: SP.


----------



## ZeroTm (Mar 20, 2011)

The missile strikes are necessary. Gahdafi has done things no leader should have. What are the other nations supposed to do? Just sit and watch how more innocent people get killed?


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 20, 2011)

I wonder what the outcome will be


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Mar 20, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Given the record of US imperialism in Iraq and the Middle East, forgive me if I lack the faith you seem to have in the UN's ability to do anything, let alone limit civilian casualties.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 20, 2011)

Why am I the only one to think Allies are doing this so they can protect this oil field?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 20, 2011)

Like I've said before, Gaddafi has a big chance of defeating the NTC/Free Libya/Rebels.
After that he can get a lot of his forces to fight against the allies.


----------



## buffdog (Mar 20, 2011)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> Why am I the only one to think Allies are doing this so they can protect this oil field?


this is true


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 20, 2011)

this isn't going to start WWIII, this is a police action and nothing more.


----------



## Ace (Mar 20, 2011)

To those talking about Bolivia's and Venezuela's support:

Today President Evo Morales along with his Venezuelan counterpart Hugo Chavez has voiced his support for Libya’s dictator of 42 years, Muammar Gaddafi and expressed his opposition to any outside military interference in Libya. Morales rejected the United Nations decree and no-fly zone saying that they were merely a pretext for gaining control of Lidia’s oil. Morales said during a press conference, “I want to take this opportunity to express my condemnation, rejection and repugnance towards the involvement of foreign powers in Libya. We don’t accept that they violate the human rights of Libya. Those that violate human rights and kill people must be investigated and punished. Using pretexts, some powers are militarily invading Libya. In the past with Iraq, it wasn’t a problem with Saddam Hussein, and in Libya it isn’t a problem with Gaddafi, it’s the interest in oil. Just like how they took the oil from Iraq, now it’s these interests that make them want Libya’s oil. This is what foreign powers always do and this is why we reject any military intervention by the United States and other countries towards Libya. Surely, there will be more deaths and wounded because of this intervention…and many orphans because of this intervention just like in Iraq. But it’s also a permanent communication battle, we don’t know the truth about what’s happening in Libya. There are conflicts in conflicts. But when there are problems like in Honduras, when there’s a coupe d’etat, the foreign powers try to establish democracy in Honduras…what contradictions from defunct empires.”[/p]




Source

While I can understand why people support the UN intervention, I must say it's ultimately because of the oil. This WILL end up scarring Libya...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 20, 2011)

Sheimi said:
			
		

> I wonder what the outcome will be


he gets a missile up his ass either way his going to lose. ww3...pleazzzze pfft


----------



## 1234turtles (Mar 20, 2011)

first eygpt then libya who's next


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't understand why we have to get in other people's affairs and try to instill our own democracy in places that may not work like that. It's like those parents that "think" they know what's best for their kids.

I don't necessarily think our government is so great, insofar that it would work in any other country.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 20, 2011)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> I don't understand why we have to get in other people's affairs and try to instill our own democracy in places that may not work like that. It's like those parents that "think" they know what's best for their kids.
> 
> I don't necessarily think our government is so great, insofar that it would work in any other country.



This wasn't just the USA's decision, it was an action taken by the UN. It's not another Vietnam, The US is not acting alone on this.


----------



## The_Dragons_Mast (Mar 20, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> first eygpt then libya who's next



Actually first Tunis then here in Egypt then Libya now Yemen and Bahrain will probably be next. As for the current situation this crazy maniac deserves to get killed he and all his family. He already know he lost but he want to make the biggest damage before leaving. He already said in one of his crazy speeches "if I wont rule libya no one will"


----------



## gloweyjoey (Mar 20, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> While I can understand why people support the UN intervention, I must say it's ultimately because of the oil. *This WILL end up scarring Libya...*


Even if there was no intervention by the UN, you don't think a civil war would scar the country?


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Mar 20, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> SubliminalSegue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, given the US government's record in the Middle East, along with the involvement of the other imperialist powers, the UN's approval does not necessarily contribute to a defense of their assault on Libya. With its abysmal failure at trying to prevent US hegemony in the Middle East, I must be blunt: the UN is a joke. Its mandates and sanctions are ignored. Its 'humanitarian' missions, while nominally well-intended, are ineffective and rife with corruption. They are an ineffective tool of the liberal bourgeoisie. There is no reason to assume that Libya won't face the same fate as the neighboring colony of Iraq.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Mar 21, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> first eygpt then libya who's next



May I say that the US didn't interfere with Egypt. Also how much money is the US spending of this 'liberation' on libya?


----------



## junkerde (Mar 21, 2011)

heres a missile from me to you gaddafi, 8======D~~~~.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 21, 2011)

I saw an article in my brother's newspaper about the sort of forces we'd be facing if things did go to shit. According to the article, which I'm fairly sure was bullshit simply by virtue of it being in The Sun but anyway, Libya has about 20 functional fighter jets, 7 bombers, a few dozen helicopter gunships and somewhere in the region of 70 mobile missile platforms. Most of which were probably destroyed by this operation.

To put that in some sort of perspective, I have more aircraft than that in my hangar on Ace Combat Squadron Leader. I don't really think there's a threat here. But just for shits and giggles I look up what we have in the area, just the UK. I forget the exact numbers but we have about:

- 75 Eurofighter Typhoons, which can easily outfly anything Gadaffi has. We could probably take out his entire air force with maybe half a dozen of them in about five minutes. 
- 130 odd Tornados, which would be quite capable of levelling the entire fucking country if we had any reason to.
- 2 reasonably decent cruisers anchored just offshore with long range missile capabilities.
- 7 AWACS able to view pretty much every inch of Libya.
- 1 nuclear submarine with Tomahawk missiles, probablity also equipped with nuclear weapons.

Yeah, I don't think it'd be wise for Gadaffi to fuck with us. And that's just if the UK goes and kicks his tyrannical arse. I dread to think what kind of odds the Libyan forces would be up against if anyone else got involved.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 21, 2011)

exactly he'll get his ass handed to him on a plate the fool has NO power whatsoever to challenge anyone.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Mar 21, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think those puny little nations could stand up to the combined military might of these Allied forces? Not to mention that ruins your own reputation on the world stage if you decide to side with a tyrant. You are talking about puny little nations with very little in the way of military forces compared to these much bigger and wealthier countries. It would be pretty easy for us to wipe them off the map too if we really wanted, and countries like Zimbabwe (the whole African region actually) would be stupid to try to get heavily involved in a conflict where you are fighting against the US military and several other powerful forces.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Mar 21, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not going to be a long term occupation, so not a lot of money.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> To those talking about Bolivia's and Venezuela's support:
> 
> Today President Evo Morales along with his Venezuelan counterpart Hugo Chavez has voiced his support for Libya’s dictator of 42 years, Muammar Gaddafi and expressed his opposition to any outside military interference in Libya. Morales rejected the United Nations decree and no-fly zone saying that they were merely a pretext for gaining control of Lidia’s oil. Morales said during a press conference, “I want to take this opportunity to express my condemnation, rejection and repugnance towards the involvement of foreign powers in Libya. We don’t accept that they violate the human rights of Libya. Those that violate human rights and kill people must be investigated and punished. Using pretexts, some powers are militarily invading Libya. In the past with Iraq, it wasn’t a problem with Saddam Hussein, and in Libya it isn’t a problem with Gaddafi, it’s the interest in oil. Just like how they took the oil from Iraq, now it’s these interests that make them want Libya’s oil. This is what foreign powers always do and this is why we reject any military intervention by the United States and other countries towards Libya. Surely, there will be more deaths and wounded because of this intervention…and many orphans because of this intervention just like in Iraq. But it’s also a permanent communication battle, we don’t know the truth about what’s happening in Libya. There are conflicts in conflicts. But when there are problems like in Honduras, when there’s a coupe d’etat, the foreign powers try to establish democracy in Honduras…what contradictions from defunct empires.”[/p]
> 
> ...


Libya was screwed from the beginning, as soon as people started protesting, Gaddafi got the guns out and started shooting people. Either let it run overboard and become a genocide or step in and take the bastard out. And I am not surprised that Chavez and Morales support the bastard, they are both insane dictators that won't relinquish power without either intervention from another nation due to a complete uprising of their own people or their own deaths.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Mar 21, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At this point no U.S. military ground forces will be used. This will not be another Iraq. Election next year so Obama needs to tread carfully to not upset the voters if he want to get re elected.

I think France has more place in this situation. Something about Gaddafi's son saying French President Nicolas Sarkozy used Lybian money for his 2007 election.

Not sure if true but it is interesting. I was noticing that there was a large French involvement.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 21, 2011)

This all seems perfectly timed to distract us all from the crisis in Japan.


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 21, 2011)

Blow shit up.

In all seriousness, the Libyan people need our help. They might not want it, but they'll have a significantly higher chance beating him (Mommar Gadhafi) with the allied forces intervening.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 21, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> Blow shit up.
> 
> In all seriousness, the Libyan people need our help. *They might not want it*, but they'll have a significantly higher chance beating him with the allied forces intervening.


They DO want it...
That was the problem with the Iraq war: the people didn't want us there.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Mar 22, 2011)

Obama said the whole operation is going to be handed over to either the UK or France or both or NATO "in a matter of days"


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 22, 2011)

gloweyjoey said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like pancakes.



Your comment, and mine just now, has nothing to do with what was being said.
Oveneise said "[the Libyan people] might not want [us there]", to which I replied that they DO. This was not the case in Iraq where the Iraqi people did not want us there.

As for the going on's in Libya, Obama wouldn't risk starting a full war especially in an election year. Instead, what he's done is shown himself to be a calm and calculating leader: one who will work for peace, but isn't afraid to do what needs to be done (Remember the incident with the Pirates that had Americans hostage and Obama called out Marine Snipers), which is a stark contrast to the 8 years of Cowboy Diplomacy of Bush Jr.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 22, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> Blow shit up.
> 
> In all seriousness, the Libyan people need our help. They might not want it, but they'll have a significantly higher chance beating him (Mommar Gadhafi) with the allied forces intervening.


Problem is that all the Allies don't have the intention of saving Libya to begin with. What they really want are the oilfield in Libya. By waging this no fly-zone they can install puppet in the government just like Iraq.

This no fly-zone operation could cost US 0.3 billions per week. Source With federal budget that has deficit already, I really wonder how our government is going to manage its budget.

Seriously, if you "REALLY" want to free Libya, then wage a full scale war instead of a no-fly zone.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 22, 2011)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> Oveneise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let the Libyan people have Libya (SHOCKING I KNOW!).
Let them fight the battles, and let them run the government. Give them the support they don't have, but leave it to them.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 22, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Right, because Wars are free...
> Also, nice use of 0.3 Billion rather than 300 Million... and funny thing, I don't see any reference to million or billion in the article, not even a single "$".
> 
> 
> ...


Do you really believe every single word coming from our government? Not saying it is a bad thing if you are, but government has always been lying to its people.

I'm not saying war are free, rather a full scale war allows US to put more resource/focus on it. Speed up the process and allows full congressional review (although congressman lies too).

"$"300 millions --> http://thehill.com/homenews/news/149095-de...n-a-week?page=3

Oilfield --> 
http://orientalreview.org/2011/03/05/the-u...d-gas-by-force/
http://thehill.com/blogs/e2-wire/677-e2-wi...-because-of-oil


----------



## gloweyjoey (Mar 22, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Your comment, and mine just now, has nothing to do with what was being said.
> Oveneise said "[the Libyan people] might not want [us there]", to which I replied that they DO. This was not the case in Iraq where the Iraqi people did not want us there.


First off, I am sorry for offending you by quoting you in my post. I was only trying to carry on the conversation and with Obama saying no US troops will be stepping foot in Libya and the operation being handed over in a matter of days was relevant to your use of Iraq and the Iraqi war in comparison. Again I was just trying to continue on with the conversation, seems like some people prefer to argue in these threads. I will edit my post for you.

Secondly, I played the 3DS today. I must say the blue looks a lot better in person. Oh wait, that wasn't the topic.

Looks like Obama is getting a lot of heat now for not checkin' in with congress before supporting a UN Security Council resolution authorizing allies to enforce a no-fly zone. Also, the no fly zone is being extended.


----------



## Stewy12 (May 1, 2011)

Gaddafi's youngest son (Saif Gaddafi) has been killed in an air strike by NATO apparently.... 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A Nato air strike in the Libyan capital, Tripoli, has killed the son of the Libyan leader, Colonel Gaddafi, a government spokesman has said.
> 
> Colonel Gaddafi himself was in the large residential villa which was hit by the strike, the spokesman added, but he was unharmed.
> 
> His son Saif al-Arab was killed, as well as three of his grandsons.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-13251570


----------



## Raiser (May 1, 2011)

Stewy12 said:
			
		

> Gaddafis's youngest son (Saif Gaddafi) has been killed in an air strike by NATO apparently....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's just fucking dandy. Gaddafi's going to react to this, no doubt.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 1, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bombing up tons of innocent bystanders and rendering an entire area of the country inhabitable is going to violate several moral laws.

Seriously.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 1, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> man this is just the start of world war 3
> why do we have to have war



I will answer this question in immense detail.

The natural enemy of a carrot is a rabbit. The natural enemy of a rabbit is a fox. The natural enemy of a fox is a bear. If you follow that train of logic, eventually you get to the point where you need to try and think of a natural enemy of a human, which coincidentally can only be *another human*, just with different beliefs. No other animal in the entire animal kingdom can be as deadly on such a massive scale, thus only this clash makes any sense.

War is necessary and essential. It's the only thing that keeps this overcrowded planet together. There cannot be peace without a war from time to time, much like there cannot be light without darkness and there cannot be white without black to contrast it.

This is by no means the beginning of World War 3 - Libya's forces will be entirely obliterated within a few days. You're assuming that confronting Tomahawk missles with sticks and stones will evoke a world-wide conflict, which is total bullcrap. NOBODY LIKES KADAFFI. EVERYBODY'S GLAD HE'S GETTING BOMBED TO SMITHEREENS. Jeeez, some common sense would be welcome.

Besides, we should all be thankful that the U.S.A defends us from the Devil from the East by means of bombing small countries.






I still remember watching US news once, they were covering the "Iraq fun" and I saw Poland next to Iraq on the map they showed, so this is very true.


----------

